

A Convicted Murderer's case for Gun Control - kdazzle
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/08/a-convicted-murderers-case-for-gun-control/278824/

======
beren0250
The thing that gets me about this article is the writer says that guns are
traded for drugs to sell and then talks about how this problem is caused by
the gun culture while completely ignoring the part about the drugs.

If drugs weren't illegal, then nobody would be trading guns to get them,
right? Is that an over-simplification, or am I missing something here?

